# Meet -n- Greet



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I see alot of names on here new, or not that old. Plus some regulars. I know some go to the Wednesday night oyster thing. But, alot of us are a touch far away for a midweek trek to the beach. Would there be any interest in a little social time? You know, put some faces to the names? Suggestions if so?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm game.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

You know I am. I was excited when chase started this subject maybe last year.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

location location location. It should be waterfront. I have several thoughts in mind.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

We did one at Tippy's off Barrancas about a month ago. Lemme know when.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Wade, if you're attending, count me in.


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

I would enjoy meeting some of you. As a newer member I would enjoy hearing from some experienced area fisherman.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought that's what sushi night was fer Wade????


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I am thinking of a fish fry, in the spirit of the days gone past at the Oval Office. However, the Oval Office is limited. We know why. Therefore I suggest Blue Angel Recreational Park. 

Lastcast/Skip can grant us access to the water front Location, with all amenities for an afternoon cookout/fish fry.

Overnight lodging is also available here for those coming from afar. 

That is my vote.

BT


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> I see alot of names on here new, or not that old. Plus some regulars. I know some go to the Wednesday night oyster thing. But, alot of us are a touch far away for a midweek trek to the beach. Would there be any interest in a little social time? You know, put some faces to the names? Suggestions if so?



Party in Wade's garage is what I got out of this post.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Party in Wade's garage is what I got out of this post.


 
That'd be fine with me. Short stumble to my bed....and, yes, Will, I plan on attending if possible....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> That'd be fine with me. Short stumble to my bed....and, yes, Will, I plan on attending if possible....


Even better if it's at your house. Set a date and I'm there. Maybe we can get a few folks to bring stuff for the grill or maybe a country boil. I'm in for whatever.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good call--Wade can wear his new shirt.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Good call--Wade can wear his new shirt.



Let's not make his head any bigger than it already is. I'll throw a butt on the egg to bring over.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Agree--I will bring some jalapeno and cheese wood goat sausage...


----------



## hebegb2 (Apr 25, 2014)

we should invade Hoffman Acres! :drink:


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

sounds like like fun to me. I look forward to putting faces with the names.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Let's do it!


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

ok with me.......


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Pending date/time, I'm in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Would like to do it pretty soon. whatcha think? Norms house would work. It's in Pace near 5 Points. Central. Wouldn't mind carpooling a few from here as I know where it is....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Spit out a date Uncle Norm.


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

Hell y'all came up with the Idea.. I'm good with whatever.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Would like to do it pretty soon. whatcha think? Norms house would work. It's in Pace near 5 Points. Central. Wouldn't mind carpooling a few from here as I know where it is....



That works also, everything / anything will work, in my mind.

Set the date, time, n location, lets make this happen


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Norm, Did'nt they Hack Your PFF Account last time you threw a party at your house?


----------



## hebegb2 (Apr 25, 2014)

TK had a coming out announcement for Norm LOL!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Anyone boing p-nuts??


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Decent peanuts won't show up till August or so. I usually boil a bunch round then....


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

my pc is password protected now.....lol. Funny part was somebody believed that BS


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bahahaha, You have to admit it was funny though...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

12 July?


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Norm's house would be great, not too far of a walk! Hey Norm let me know if you need alittle help before hand cleaning or setting up.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> 12 July?


Works for me.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I miss the good ol days when this thread would be at least 10 pages deep by now and have a party with 50-100 members show up.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

God forbid people meet face to face after talking all the shit they talk! 

We had some fine parties back when....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Splittine said:


> I miss the good ol days when this thread would be at least 10 pages deep by now and have a party with 50-100 members show up.


It can happen again, just takes some talking it up.

Like "Pensacola Fishing Forum Fish Fry" as the title for the thread.

Remember, we always had a reason event a fund raiser also, which drew many out.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Start a new thread titled that. Push it up!!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Norm will provide the vegetables...


----------

